# Stocking The Pond - June, 2013



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, I finally have my pond (1200G) up and running. This year, I decided to go with 8 Red Comet goldfish. I've never seen a more brilliantly red variant- like a Sarasa but without the white. These are in there because they are highly visible and active. But the really important pond inhabitants are some of my cichlids (sorry goldfish lovers). The returnees from last year are a beautiful Uruguayan species called Australoheros sp. 'Red Ceibal' (3M, 1F) and 8 exCichlasoma beani (Rio Presidio/Mazatlan). A year ago, the 'beani' were 2-3", and right now, they range in size from 4-6". I'm hoping that a pair will form in the pond. Speaking of spawning, part of the delay in putting the 'Red Ceibals' out is that a pair had spawned downstairs about 3 weeks ago and I couldn't bear to break up the family scene. But todayI did just that, and now there are about 100-1/4" fry downstairs without Mom and Dad. I'll be putting them outside in a smaller pond (100G) to grow them out some. Also, I recently had a pair of Cichlasoma dimerus (Uruguay - from Ray Quennel's wild caught pair) spawn and decided I'd put out 50 or so 1/2 - 3/4" fry into the pond as well. Most will become "feeders" I suspect for the larger predatory cichlids, but some might survive. I've got about 100 left downstairs for growing out plus my pair is tending to another batch of fry. Anyway, the water temperature is 22C and all fish (AFAIK) made the transition successfully. Now to just let nature take its course. I took a few pictures (not very good  ) of the pond and some of the fish as they were going in.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Snow finally gone in Winterpeg? Nice setup,and nice that you have the Gymnos.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures. Hope to build a similar pond in the next few years.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Sorry , meant Australoheros, not Gymnos.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have five large Adinoacara rivulatus (2M, 3F). I decided I would put a pair in my pond today. The male is around 10", the female 8". It should be "interesting" if they spawn out there. At least the others have room to flee. Their preferred temperature range is mid 70-80 F and the pond is there ( 23.9 C or 75 F). Here are some pictures I took a few minutes ago just before putting them in the pond.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Your pond is awesome notho.

We put a "fun" pond in this year...just 35G with some WCM (our aquarium club is running a contest to see who can spawn the most fish in their ponds over the summer). Temps are predicted to hit 110 by Wednesday...not sure how the fish are going to like that heat...we shall see. We do have some cover for them (floating plants and water lilies) but alot of the surface is still open to the sun as the plants are just getting established. Your cichlids are beautiful and precious so I will send wishes that your temps will not reach numbers like ours. Not sure what the predictions are for this heat wave and where it will go. Getting my frozen bottle of water ready!!!!

Thank you for sharing


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Your pond is awesome notho.
> 
> We put a "fun" pond in this year...just 35G with some WCM (our aquarium club is running a contest to see who can spawn the most fish in their ponds over the summer). Temps are predicted to hit 110 by Wednesday...not sure how the fish are going to like that heat...we shall see. We do have some cover for them (floating plants and water lilies) but alot of the surface is still open to the sun as the plants are just getting established. Your cichlids are beautiful and precious so I will send wishes that your temps will not reach numbers like ours. Not sure what the predictions are for this heat wave and where it will go. Getting my frozen bottle of water ready!!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing


Thanks cichlid-gal. Hope your fish survive the heat wave. Your pond sounds very nice. Good luck in the contest :thumb: Up here in Winnipeg, heat is not a problem (normally). It's the cold. When I empty my pond and catch the fish to bring inside, the air temperatures are low 30s and the water temperature not much different. Metabolically, there pretty much at "0". This is around mid to the end of October by which time we've already had some hard frosts. It's amazing that they bounce back.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The pair of Green Terrors wasted no time in putting down a spawn. This is the first time I have put this species out side for the Summer and it ceratinly seems to be to their liking. You can see a few Red Comet goldfish flying overhead along with some exCichlasoma beani that really love pond life This is the second year outside for them. I'd like to believe they are actually looking forward to it. It must be like going to Summer camp :thumb: .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... ue3YQyvviU


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The female Adinoacara rivulatus 'Gold Saum' has her babies on a concrete block, the top of which is a few inches below the surface of the water and right at the end of the pond. It's about as safe a place as exists in there. The young 'Terrors' are grazing on algae and tiny micro organisms and have been free swimming for about a week. She looked as if she was getting ready to attack my camera so I backed off and let them be.


----------

